# Other man doesn't want me



## lonely_wife (Sep 28, 2008)

I am married (14 years together) we are not happy and are finally considering separation after many years of discussing.

The problem is I met a guy who makes me feel great - sexy, wanted, attractive!

We only flirt & text (which I now know is called an emotional affair - but never thought of an affair unless sex was involved)

Anyway - I have fallen for him big time, but he just wants "fun" not "only after 1 thing, but fun" 

I know it aint going anywhere but when I finished it I cried for days and couldn't even speak to my husband - it's like this guy gives me a new lease of life. He has given me so much confidence I have started making new friends, going out, having fun.

Up until now I have only slept with my hubby and never been unfaithfull before (except 1 kiss when we first got together) I really never have agreed with any sort of affair, but don't feel guilty as I am enjoying it so much!

Any ideas what is happening to me?


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you are not getting all of this from your husband, and this is why you went looking somewhere else. Have you and your husband tried to work through your problems?


----------

